

Why People Hate - tferris
http://therain.posterous.com/why-people-hate

======
islon
"...it's representing the real world, which is async and parallel." "Thus,
this callback spaghetti is not Node's problem it's a problem of the reality."
Are you really trying to defend node's callbacks saying they represent our
physical reality? The same way people defend object orientation saying "the
world is object oriented".

------
sheriff
People write articles hating on popular technologies for the same reason you
went after your provocative title... because it's great linkbait.

